# Scariest thing your GSD have done



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Whta is the scariest thing your GSD have done to you?

Phenix really scared us when he was around 6 months old. We were at the dog park. I don't know if I will be able this describe it clearly, but the park is on a small hill.

It's a field owned by the city, so they have built a garage into the hill to store their tools. You can imagine: they digged into the hill, so there is a hole on one side of the hill, but no fence to protect dogs from falling into it.

Phenix was never approching this whole, until one day, when a guy threw a ball in that direction. Our little boy was so focussed on it, he didn't see the edge and felt 8 feets downs into the hole :shocked:.

No sounds. No movements. We were freaking out. I ran there and he was sitting there, looking at me, not realizing/understanding what had just happen:crazy:. Thankfully, he was all right, not injured. I was so happy! :wub:

From there, I wrote a letter to the city to ask them to put a fence around the entry of the garage because it was not only dangerous for dogs, but also for young children. No response. They never did anything to correct the problem.


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

There is a spot on the river we go to that has rock to jump off of into a deep swimming hole, about 12-15 feet to the water. One day I jumped off the rock and once in the water, see one of my dogs teetering on the spot where I'd just jumped, only to see him leap off the edge and crash into the water next to me. He'd never followed me to that spot before and it scared me pretty badly, I can't imagine a jump into the water like that is very good for their chest as they are basically doing a belly flop.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

When Echo was about 3 months old we were play-tracking in the woods. It was spring and there was quite a bit of slush and ice and mud everywhere. She trotted onto a patch of what we all thought was ice covering the trail, and fell through! Seems the ice wasn't over the trail, it was over a drainage ditch beside the trail. Poor girl went completely under and popped back up...my husband jumped in to get her out. The water was over 3' deep and COLD! Didn't dampen her spirits for the water by any means.....


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

About a month and a half ago I was out shoveling off my deck due to a large snow fall... Ginger spotted soemthing she thought she needed to go after and jumped off the deck, probably a solid 12-15 feet from the top of the deck to where she landed on the ground... As soon as she hit the ground, she looked up at me with a "Oh ****" expression on her face, than ran around the yard chasing a squirrel in the trees... No injuries this time around... Needless to say, no more going on the deck when there is snow on the ground... I dont think she would be dumb enough to do it again in the summer...


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

EchoGSD said:


> When Echo was about 3 months old we were play-tracking in the woods. It was spring and there was quite a bit of slush and ice and mud everywhere. She trotted onto a patch of what we all thought was ice covering the trail, and fell through! Seems the ice wasn't over the trail, it was over a drainage ditch beside the trail. Poor girl went completely under and popped back up...my husband jumped in to get her out. The water was over 3' deep and COLD! Didn't dampen her spirits for the water by any means.....





Denman said:


> About a month and a half ago I was out shoveling off my deck due to a large snow fall... Ginger spotted soemthing she thought she needed to go after and jumped off the deck, probably a solid 12-15 feet from the top of the deck to where she landed on the ground... As soon as she hit the ground, she looked up at me with a "Oh ****" expression on her face, than ran around the yard chasing a squirrel in the trees... No injuries this time around... Needless to say, no more going on the deck when there is snow on the ground... I dont think she would be dumb enough to do it again in the summer...


 Why the **** do they need to jump everywhere!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What is it with these leaping GSDs??!!

Our scariest moment with Heidi (other than the time she got out of the yard when we first got her!) was when we were at a beach and Heidi and I were up on a cliff that was at least 12 feet high. Dave was below us and further away and waved his hand for her to come down. We both thought she would go down the same way she came up--via the path. But she leaped forward and hit the sand really hard. She started yelping really loud and we thought, "Oh no, how are we going to get her to the car?" (Since she never allowed us to pick her up.) We thought for sure she had broken at least one of her legs.

But then she looked around and took off running and was perfectly fine. Scared the you-know-what out of us though!

Here she is right before she leaped. The height was about twice what's shown in the photo.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Scariest moment was my last dog, who had a mortal enemy next door. The kids next door got their dog to fence fight with her, and poked sticks at her time after time until she wanted to attack the dog any time she saw it in our yard or out of it's yard, and they just let the dog run loose.

One day we were out in the front yard, her nemesis goes to chase a car doing about 45mph down the street, but is chasing from the other side of the street, county road actually.

Before I realized what was going on my dog was full sprint on an intercept course for the dog, who was getting a lead on the car and setting up to chase at the moment, she was totally ignoring the car and too late to call her off as she was already hitting the road.

She crashed into the side of the car at full sprint, luckily she hit the side of the front tire and bounced off and the only damage was a skinned tire burn spot on her chest.

Scared me to death though, I was certain she was a goner. One foot either way from where she hit the car and she would have been squashed.

She ran back utterly shocked and forgot all about her nemesis.

She later figured out she could easily leap the fence, and chased the dog into it's garage from my fence and taught it what for until it squeezed itself under their car, with the two little girls screaming and crying still holding the stick they were poking her through the fence with. It never came to the fence again, nor did the little girls.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

TxRider said:


> Scariest moment was my last dog, who had a mortal enemy next door. The kids next door got their dog to fence fight with her, and poked sticks at her time after time until she wanted to attack the dog any time she saw it in our yard or out of it's yard, and they just let the dog run loose.
> 
> One day we were out in the front yard, her nemesis goes to chase a car doing about 45mph down the street, but is chasing from the other side of the street, county road actually.
> 
> ...


 :shocked:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When I was a child, we took our GSD to the beach camping with us all the time. One day while us girls (4 sisters) were romping around in the surf, Gretchan decided to chase the waves. She took off headed straight to Mexico. We screamed for her, but she kept going. My dad jumped in and just barely caught up with her. My mother made us all come out of the water (so she could help my dad). By the time they made it to shore, poor Gretchen was so tired we had to hold her head up so she could drink. My dad had huge scratches on his chest, belly & upper legs from where Gretchen continued to swim even after he had her. Gretchen recovered herself shortly thereafter but my mom made her stay close to her. 

Funny, I remember my dad feeding her a hambuger pattie from the grill that afternoon. He refused to feed the dog human food, but I suppose he was so worried that he had lost her, he grilled her a burger too! 

And for all you dads out there, all 4 of us girls really thought my dad was some sort of super hero after that. "Dad swam almost to Mexico to bring Gretchen back."


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

The scariest thing my first GSD Nancy used to do was stand at the top of the basement stairwell barking, snarling and growling into the dark empty basement like the devil himself was downstairs.

I would then close the door and tell Nancy, "Whatever it is that you sense or smell I cannot detect and I need to go the basement periodically so we'll ignore it okay. Thank you"


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

DensterNY said:


> The scariest thing my first GSD Nancy used to do was stand at the top of the basement stairwell barking, snarling and growling into the dark empty basement like the devil himself was downstairs.
> 
> I would then close the door and tell Nancy, "Whatever it is that you sense or smell I cannot detect and I need to go the basement periodically so we'll ignore it okay. Thank you"


Ok - that would just freak me out totally. I've seen to many scary movies that begin like that!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh, this happened about an hour ago.. she jumped the gate on the deck and ran up to the road... followed by my 4 year old. They were both up at the top of the driveway. My road is posted 25 but ppl fly on it. There was a child killed about 100ft down from where they were at. 

I'm gonna have nightmares and I can't even think about it.. really.. I just keep thanking God that they're alright... I think I"m gonna lose some sleep, and perhaps some hair, tonight!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Oh, this happened about an hour ago.. she jumped the gate on the deck and ran up to the road... followed by my 4 year old. They were both up at the top of the driveway. My road is posted 25 but ppl fly on it. There was a child killed about 100ft down from where they were at.
> 
> I'm gonna have nightmares and I can't even think about it.. really.. I just keep thanking God that they're alright... I think I"m gonna lose some sleep, and perhaps some hair, tonight!


Wow!  Thank goodness they're OK!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I know, the second she saw me, she came running all happy and smiles.. and COVERED in MUD! I hosed her off and brought her inside.. can't really yell at her, she came when called.. she's just a baby.. 

Invisible fence is now on top priority list! I know it's not a 100% solution, but it helps greatly...


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

One of the scariest things for me was i worked at an agricultural college in the uk running the stables. I had left kobe playing with his friend the lurcher and owner when one of the liveries came in saying that they didnt know kobe could round up sheep. The week previous one of the lecturers show dogs had killed one and in the uk the dog can be shot for harrassing sheep, or put down by court order. So you can imagine how panicky i felt but there he was sheep all in the corner standing guard. Still never let him get to the sheep again he was also kicked in the head by a horse who he was also trying to round up after it got away from the owner he didnt even break stride and was fine after being checked out. He has done lots of things to scare the **** out of me bless him. Now its over to the hound mix rescue we have whos goal is to gross us out if its dead or smells disgusting he rolls in it.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

You guys have so great stories! Keep going on!!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Lilie said:


> Ok - that would just freak me out totally. I've seen to many scary movies that begin like that!


My girl Hope did something like that.

We went out back late at night and she keyed off on something. To that point I had barely ever even heard her bark, she doesn't bark for knocks at the door, or the doorbell or much of anything normally. She is pretty fearless, overly friendly and not territorial and she went totally off like the devil himself was standing in that corner.

Teeth showing, fierce deep barking and snarling, pawing up the ground tossing hunks of turf 10 feet behind her... I walked over in the corner she was looking at and there was nothing there.

I looked back at her and she was there 6 feet away looking right through me still going off on whatever she thought she sensed, and it made my hair stand up and gave me goosebumps. I certainly would not want her looking at me for real and going off like that.

For a couple of weeks after every time I let her out back she would run out and growl and bark at that corner by the gate. It's the only time since I rescued her I have seen what her aggressive potential looks like.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

That is too freak....


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

they say animals sense stuff it would just freak me out too, i was dogsitting for a friend of mine she was spaniel and i lived in a very old 19th century house and we had gone to bed when she fixated on a corner in the room barking growling etc. Tried switching on the light no effect so bottled out and slept on the couch lol my gsd was oblivious but freaked me out!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

One night I came home and immediately saw several spots of vomit on the white carpet. Kenya came running over and seemed OK, but then I found a chewed prescription bottle. My DH is on anti-seizure medication. He is tall and athletic, over 200lbs and I think he takes 200mg but this dose he had to work up to slowly, b/c this drug can cause a fatal skin rash. Kenya on the other hand is 50lbs and there were half a dozen pills left, all demolished. She had vomited about 7 times. I called the vet and threw her in the van. They really did not know what to do, since even in humans this is not a common medication. The vets had nothing to based in on for dogs. He did a basic exam and their best answer was for me to watch her closely for 24 hours. The drug is metabolized quickly, so hopefully she had started vomiting immediately. At that point there was nothing they could do and no reason to induce more vomiting. I asked about her liver and whether we needed to check it, and the vet said he didn't want to because he would expect it to be totally out of whack and didn't want to scare me. Since the liver regenerates, as long as the dog seemed OK after 24 hours, I shouldn't worry.

I had panicked at home but the vet was very honest and reassuring. He told me that if she had chewed a bottle of Tylenol she might be dead already. He offered to keep her at the hospital but they had no night staff so I opted to take her home and watch her. The next day I snuck her into my work and made a dog bed under my desk.

This happened around Thanksgiving and there seems to have been no effect, other than me crating her again. She always was perfect in the house but had been looking for plastic containers to chew. To get DH's meds she had to get them out of his toiletry case (he has an extra set of everything that he takes to work when he works out). Now she is crated.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*My GSD Sinister scared the daylights out of me 2 nights ago. I dont live in the most fantastic neighborhood, usually people get shot at about 3 blocks away from my house in any direction. My street seems to be in a "safe bubble". Anyways my boyfriend had gone to sleep and it was just me and Sin watching an episode of Dog Whisperer "Most Aggressive Breeds and GSD's were number 2 on the list I believe ." So I'm sitting on the couch and Sin is laying next to the couch and he starts growling. At first I thought he was snoring (he snores and its kinda loud) but then he gets up and the hair on the back my his neck is kinda raised and he runs at the front door, starts barking and showing his teeth, while digging at the bottom of the door. Now I'm freaking out , I run and wake up my BF and have him go out there with Sin and check it out :blush:. What do they find??? Nothing. Scared the poo right out of me I tell you.*


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Well I wasn't there when this happened, but it's still scary to think about.
A few years ago, we were living in an apartment in Germany, it was the 2nd floor but it was 1.5 stories up since there was half a staircase to the main floor.

Normally we'd leave Djenga loose in the spare bedroom when we went out...she didn't need to be crated but I didn't trust her loose in the whole house. So the back room it was. It was summertime, and my husband and I were going grocery shopping. We opened the window (no A/C in Germany) and left her in the bedroom.

When we came back, our neighbor was standing outside with a GSD on a leash, and I thought to myself "Wow that looks just like Djenga...when did they get a dog??"
We got out of the car and she came up to me - it WAS Djenga!!! I asked how she got out and the neighbor told me that the kids had set up their kiddy pool right under our window, and were out there playing when she jumped through the screen and out the window to go play.

Djenga is completely obsessed with water and splashing it drives her crazy. I never thought about the kids with the pool tempting her to jump out the window! But luckily she wasn't hurt at all, and she is the friendliest dog and always played with the kids all the time when I took her out, so they weren't afraid to catch her for me.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I remember Phenix barking absolutly for nothing in the middle of a room....completly ramdom....that freaks me even more now with all your stories loool


----------



## izzy6995 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow that is messed up that the city did'nt do anything about it because that hole really must be dangerous thank god nothing happened to your phoenix he is beautiful I hae a gsd that looks like him but mines a female with hazel colored eyes.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Oh, this happened about an hour ago.. she jumped the gate on the deck and ran up to the road... followed by my 4 year old. They were both up at the top of the driveway. My road is posted 25 but ppl fly on it. There was a child killed about 100ft down from where they were at.
> 
> I'm gonna have nightmares and I can't even think about it.. really.. I just keep thanking God that they're alright... I think I"m gonna lose some sleep, and perhaps some hair, tonight!


What a heart stopper! Glad everything turned out okay.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> * he gets up and the hair on the back my his neck is kinda raised and he runs at the front door, starts barking and showing his teeth, while digging at the bottom of the door. *


He sure wasn't doing it for nothing! Someone or something was close enough to get his attention. If there is one thing I learned from my last GSD, it was *always* believe the dog. Don't second guess them because they know something is wrong way before we do.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

TxRider said:


> Teeth showing, fierce deep barking and snarling, pawing up the ground tossing hunks of turf 10 feet behind her... I walked over in the corner she was looking at and there was nothing there.
> 
> I looked back at her and she was there 6 feet away looking right through me still going off on whatever she thought she sensed, and it made my hair stand up and gave me goosebumps. I certainly would not want her looking at me for real and going off like that.
> 
> For a couple of weeks after every time I let her out back she would run out and growl and bark at that corner by the gate. It's the only time since I rescued her I have seen what her aggressive potential looks like.


Believe the dog, BELIEVE THE DOG! _Something was there!_

When we lived semi-rural, two young men dressed in black pants and long sleeved white shirts came up the driveway. I assumed they were from some church and politely sent them on their way. About 10 minutes later my GSD, (adult about 7 yrs old) went ballistic at something in the woods. Full snarl, growling, snapping like an alligator - I saw spit flying from her mouth. I felt very uneasy and called her back to me. We went in the house and waited for my husband to get home. When I told him what happened, he took her on a leash and went into the woods by the house. She went to one particular spot, sniffed around like crazy and was growling. My husband came back out of the woods with a piece of white cloth he got off some thorn bushes. It was a piece of white shirt material and was clean so it had not been there for long. I figured those guys had been in the woods watching the house and they sure weren't from any church. Thankfully, my dog frightened them away. They don't know how lucky they were, for if they had dared come up to the house she would have attacked them.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

The scariest thing Sigurd has done was eat pieces off of a block of mouse poison (we were at a friends when it happened). We induced vomiting and gave him a laxative and got him on a round of Vitamin K pills for 2 weeks. I wrote all about it on here when it happened. The second scariest thing was when he had some sort of "seizure" episode a couple weeks after eating the poison (it was so sad and scary to watch ). I asked my Vet about it, and since it was a one time thing, she didn't feel it necessary to put him through testing, medications, etc. It's possibly related. He's been fine ever since that one episode - thank God!


----------



## adasmomma22 (Feb 8, 2010)

scariest thing with maryjane is when we first got her she was very skiddish, when the front door was open she would dart out. well one day she took off and i chased her like two blocks down. and well she ended up in a yard with this huge chained up pit. and the pit started attacking her and maryjane couldnt get up. she finally got away. thank god she was not seriously hurt. but i have never been that scared for her ever. thank god since then she has gotten better and has not tried that again.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

izzy6995 said:


> Wow that is messed up that the city did'nt do anything about it because that hole really must be dangerous thank god nothing happened to your phoenix he is beautiful I hae a gsd that looks like him but mines a female with hazel colored eyes.


Yeah I know, city is dumb.

I work for lawyers and I wrote a Demand letter to the city. In this Demand letter, I wrote that if Phenix develop any anomalies (regarding hips, legs, or other bones) during his growing, or after and if this was relates to the acident, I will, for sure, take the city for responsible of it. Never got any answer, but I do keep all proofs with me.


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

I know this is anthromorphizing our dogs but it would be funny if they were chatting at the dog park.

*Dog one*: Hey buddy, OMG I have to tell you the funniest thing I did the other day.
*Dog two*: Oh, yeah... Go ahead. Tell me what you did.

*Dog one*: I just starting barking and snarling into their spare bedroom like there was a ghost in there. I scared the poop out of everyone it was so funny.
*Dog two*: OMG, that is awesome, I have to do that too.
*Dog one*: Hey, they're coming over... act natural.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*"My GSD Sinister scared the daylights out of me 2 nights ago. I dont live in the most fantastic neighborhood, usually people get shot at about 3 blocks away from my house in any direction. My street seems to be in a "safe bubble". Anyways my boyfriend had gone to sleep and it was just me and Sin watching an episode of Dog Whisperer "Most Aggressive Breeds and GSD's were number 2 on the list I believe ." So I'm sitting on the couch and Sin is laying next to the couch and he starts growling. At first I thought he was snoring (he snores and its kinda loud) but then he gets up and the hair on the back my his neck is kinda raised and he runs at the front door, starts barking and showing his teeth, while digging at the bottom of the door. Now I'm freaking out , I run and wake up my BF and have him go out there with Sin and check it out :blush:. What do they find??? Nothing. Scared the poo right out of me I tell you."*


*He did this again 2 nights ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*My friend and I were watching a movie in the living room and my dog is laying in my room sleeping. Out of nowhere he comes flying out of my room and runs to the door snarling, barking, hair standing and digging at the door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I looked outside and didn't see anything but now I am completely freaked out! Something is going on! I dont know what it is and I dont know if I truly want to know but it's the scariest feeling in the world! *


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

When Cody was about 4 months he escaped my yard by digging a hole under the fence, the kicker was some how he was able to dig around a log so when I went out there looking for him I wasn't able to see the hole. I freaked out and thought someone had stolen him. A few minutes later I see Cody coming back under the fence wagging his tail like nothing happened. Sometimes I think he was switched with another GSD puppy, lol. You always wonder... lol

Another time was when he was in my room he started starring at the closet. Did nothing but stare for a while. It freaked me out so much that I didn't sleep in my room for a few months....

Another time was when he ate a battery, I thought for sure he had gotten "burnt" by the acid. Also, when he was about 3 we had to take him to the emergency room because his tummy started getting bigger but thank goodness it wasn't bloat, the air hadn't reached there yet, it was only in his intestines. 
I'm sure there is more but I just can't remember, lol. 

With Isa, when we first got her, she starting "siezuring" or that is what it looked like, she was very jerky in her movements and she had a hard time walking and was shaking. Took her to the vets, did many tests and found out there was nothing wrong with her. She has never done anything like that since then. 

She also had a very similar episode like Cody's with gas in the intestines. That was freaky since it happened to Cody. 

I could tell MANY stories with Akbar...lol

The first few nights with Akbar was ok until the next night. He had gotten his mouth stuck wide open in the wire crate we had him in, was shrieking, crying, screaming, trying every noise he could make and shaking his head to get it unstuck from the crate bars. I was freaking out trying to get his mouth unstuck and finally was able to. For the next few days after that he had a huge swollen muzzle. 

When he was a little baby, 3 months, and was out in the chain link kennel, I heard this loud screech and came running out to see Akbar's head stuck in a few links as he tried to pry them apart to get out. At 3 months he was able to lift the bottum of the kennel, had to zip tie them, then a little older he was able to rip some links out and get out that way, then around 7 months he was able to rip the door off...(He's a great escape artist in a chain link kennel but so far as yet to get out of our thick steel kennel we have now.) 

Then just last month I came downstares and saw the #500 kennel's side ripped out, that scared me as I didn't think he could rip that out. Had to put him back in the wire even though I dreaded to do that as I didn't want to use my nice #500 kennel that goes in the car. A few nights later as I was headed off to bed at 1:30am I hear Akbar doing quiet whimpering. He NEVER whimpers, ever. So I race in there and he has mouth stuck AGAIN in the wire crate. This time he got his upper jaw stuck near the crate's flooring where a piece of thick wiring was pulled out when it was Cody's old crate back when he was a puppy. I forgot that was Cody's old crate that had that as Isa doesn't have a destructive behavior so I forgot to put Akbar temporarily in Cody's new one. Well, I(he) paid the price and Akbar was stuck there while I was screaming and crying trying to get him out. And you know what, all he did that entire time was make little whimper noises, that's it. No screaming, crying, making loud noises, just whimpering. He is such a hard headed stubborn dog that it didn't faze him, it was just a minor annoyance on his part. He was finally able to get it out himself but man I almost had a heart attack. The strange thing is, his car crate is wire and he never does anything to it, doesn't even destroy his bed yet if we put anything in his crate in the house he will tare it to shreds. Odd boy. After the night though I did bring in that nice kennel and it's now in my room, had to move stuf and take things out to fit that big crate in.. Sleeps like a baby now....

Another that scared the crap out of me was when he chewed on an extension cord. This was couple weeks ago. We were in the computer room and normally Akbar just lays down and either sleeps or chews on a bone or plays with a toy. Everything was quiet, no sounds until I hear the most wierd sound I have ever heard come out of a dog. It was not a bark, a yelp, but more like an actual scream. I have never heard a dog scream like this. It was a quick scream. I turned around so fast and there is Akbar looking at me with a sickening look or more like a dopey look and there's the cord biten up and it was turned on!! This is why the cords are almost always put up around here... Must have forgotten to for some reason. 

Akbar's goal right now, is to get into EVERYTHING he can. Gotta love stubborn puppies....lol


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

When Zeus was a pup, I had taken him with me to sign papers to start my last job. I finished and walked out with my manager so she could meet him. I took his leash off to detach it from where I had tied him to. He slipped his collar, ran towards the street and ran into the side of a moving car. I ran to him to make sure he was ok, he thought I was mad at him so he ran and almost got hit by another car before I could grab him. We got lucky because besides being scared, nothing else was wrong with him.


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

On a windy day I let her into the yard and went back in. 5min later I was back and she was gone! 
The wind had flung the gate wide open. 
I went running to put shoes on and some real pants and so I could run around the neighborhood looking for her. Turns out she was a house over playing with my neighbor who happened to be out in his garage working on his car. He said he saw her walking alone almost tip toeing around like if she KNEW she shouldn't be out on her own. LOL


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Phoenix and I were out hiking in the backwoods, and I was looking down towards the creek beside us, and when I looked forward, I saw him freeze, ears pricked and hackles bristling. We had stumbled up on about thirty deer, barely ten feet away. We had just gone up over a little hill, and we didn't hear them and they didn't here us. Anyway, he had never ever chased deer before, but I think the temptation was just too much and off he went! He came back after a little while, but holy smokes, I was SOOO scared!
Another time, he bit a glass ornament. Got glass all over his mouth, and I thought he ate some... Good grief. BUT, he never did it again!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

I was hiking in the woods with my GSD, a friend and her doberman Heidi. Heidi was ball obsessed and would find them everywhere. It was Winter with snow on the ground and pretty cold. 

Heidi spotted a tennis ball in the stream and before we knew it she leaped off a 6 foot cliff into the icy water to get the ball. That part of the stream is curved and the water had deeply undercut the steep river bank. Heidi couldn't get a purchase on the river bank. We tried to get her to swim downstream where she could haul herself up but she wasn't listening. This went on for several minutes. She started to tire and then started panicking--big wide eyes, frantic pawing at the steep bank.

I had to do something and now. I put my GSD Maddie into a sit stay to prevent her from following me. Then I jumped into the stream. I was able to push Heidi downstream a bit then lifted her onto dry ground. Then we hightailed it home as we were soaking wet on a cold Winter day.

From that day on Heidi followed me around on our group walks and sought my attention. She was super aloof to everyone but her owner before that scary event. But she knew who saved her.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Story 1:

When I was about 11 years old, I was in the living room with my 2 labs and my cat. First night home alone. My parents went to dinner and left me under the care of my older sister who ditched me for the boy down the street. Well I was fine.. watching TV and sitting quietly when both dogs started growling toward the hall way.. both got up and started stalking toward the pitch black hall... hackles up, growling a low warning growl and baring teeth.... the cat was with me and we had no other pets and I was the only one home. Talk about scared out of your dang mind as a child. I called my sister who proceeded to ignore my call and then ran next door to my neighbor's house. He came over and searched the house and found nothing. I wouldn't let him leave until my parents got home and my dogs were fine after that. Needless to say, I hated staying home alone when I was younger.

Story 2:

Titan has 2 distinct types of obsessive barking moments. One is for strange humans in the yard and the other is for a strange animal. Very very different alerts. So it's easy for me to tell when he's barking if I should worry or not if I"m not expecting visitors.

Anyways... over a year ago, my roommate was gone for the weekend and the BF was deployed. I was home alone with Titan.. which wasn't entirely unusual so it's not like I was nervous or anything. It was night time, pitch black outside, with not very many street lights to light outside. I was in the back room catching up on some work when Titan went bat S**T crazy at the front door (so I thought) with his distinct "human" alerting bark.. but when I say crazy I mean.. if he could have gotten to that person, or whatever it was, I am certain he would have done some severe damage. 

Well when I walked out to the living room to find him and calm him, he wasn't at the front door going nuts, he was at my back door to half acre privacy fenced yard... mind you still trying to tear through my glass back door, who's blinds were up. I have never been more scared in my life. I ended up grabbing my knife and calling my mother... who somehow, convinced me to let him in my back yard, since whatever was there was on my property and it was our right to protect it (hind sight and more knowledge being 20/20 I woujld do differently in the future) but I did.. Titan ripped to the side of my yard where the gate was then did a full sweep of my half acre lot. coming back to me (like in SAR) with an all clear sit. LOL. Not gonna lie I was rather impressed at that part. So nothing was there and we did the same in my front yard with nothing there. No idea what was out there but I couldn't sleep that night. Probably not a ghost, either someone in my yard or an animal but it was enough to scare the F out of me. 

I have never seen him so aggressive and intent on getting whatever was there. And we have had all kinds of critters in our yard from bears to deer, to rabbits, etc.. but all in my front yard and he has always just been super intrigued.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a few nights ago, I wake up to Finn doing his full on "someone is breaking into the house!" bark and crashing into my bedroom door. I thought he was dreaming, but the only other time I ever heard him bark/growl like this was when someone broke into the house. He was digging at the carpet and just losing his mind...all his hair was standing up on end and he looked as if he'd eat the next person who walked into the room.

I open the door...nothing. I checked the downstairs, nothing. By the time I got back upstairs, he was laying back on his pillow chewing a rawhide like nothing happened.

The only other scary thing I can think of was he managed to put his front leg through his collar when he was about a year old. I have no idea how he did it, but it was so tight, I couldn't get it to unbuckle. He started fighting and struggling, which caused a laceration and it started to bleed. We had to use a pair of tin snips to cut the collar off, then it was a long E-Vet trip.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Varick knows how to open the latch on our gate, so we have to keep a clip on it 24/7. Someone forgot to put it on one day, and he happened to be outside for over 30 minutes. I was busy doing housework, so I didn't check on him for a while. When I did, the gate was open and he was gone. Completely TERRIFIED me. Luckily, he has a great recall, so I called him (not knowing how long he's been out or how far he's gone) and I heard his tags from the distance. He immediately came back (at full German Shepherd speed), tail wagging and super excited to see me.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

DensterNY said:


> The scariest thing my first GSD Nancy used to do was stand at the top of the basement stairwell barking, snarling and growling into the dark empty basement like the devil himself was downstairs.
> 
> I would then close the door and tell Nancy, "Whatever it is that you sense or smell I cannot detect and I need to go the basement periodically so we'll ignore it okay. Thank you"


See now that is creepy. Maybe it was a mouse, lets hope  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh Gawd.
Vegas ate two pounds of bird seed when he was five months old. Can you say projectile vomit at 4am? Big time.

He accidently bit our old Border Collie mix while playing with a toy (she ran right in front of it and he got her), and put a hole in her thigh. Six staples and $118.

The other week he slid and fell into a ditch and I thought he broke his leg. Wouldn't put any weight on it and SCREAMED bloody murder when it happened. Has me in tears trying to get him to the vet. 20 minutes later he was running around, no limp or sign of injury. He's a drama king.

He is generally a very good dog, but he's very dramatic... Scares the **** out of me sometimes.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Zebu was starting bite work so this was before we put a lot of control on him. we dragged him off his last bite outside to cool down and potty before being put up. We had been letting him have slipped sleeves so figured he was biting the equipment not the person in it. Decoy got out of his leg sleeves and after a few minutes of zebu being outside I figure he's cooled down and is ready to crate on his own. 

I open the door and he flies in and immediately tries to engage the equipmentless decoy but I called him off before he got there and got him under control.

Or that time he ate a shaving razor but passed it without incident


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

The scariest for myself was when Cruz got loose in the parking lot at Petco. I had one of those harnesses that you "loop" them into. It had a large loop for your hand also. Not a good thing. It was like in the upper 90's that day and so I had a half full water bottle with me. Cruz was around 4 or 5 months at this point. Well, I get out of the truck and then let him out. We parked by one of those islands and he just bolted unexpectedly and pulled the leash right off my hand. I was freaking for a split second and then the training took over. I stayed calm, and tried a recall to no avail. Then the miracle happened. The water bottle made that crinkling sound and it got his attention. So I dug it out of my pocket and started working it and calling him to come. He reluctantly came over and I got him secured. Scared the heck out of me because this is a large parking lot and it's on the corner of two high traffic areas and only maybe a hundred yards from a major interstate.

Now he does what some here have described. He just did it last night and again this morning. He will go out to the back corner of the yard and bark. Hackles standing from neck to tail. Stiff legged staying back from the fence a few feet and slowly creep towards the fence. It scares me only for the fact we have quite a few skunks in the area. Being there is a ditch on the other side of the privacy fence, they like to use the ditches to move around. That last thing I want is Cruz getting sprayed. That actually scares me more than the possibility of some one being there that shouldn't be. But, I have learned, you should always, always trust your dogs instinct. If he or she alerts, pay attention.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

When we first got our puppy, he was tiny. It had been about a week home so he was about seven weeks when this happened. On a weekend, my kids were napping. I took the puppy outside with our other dog in the backyard. We have a six foot wood fence. Yogi took off ambling around the side of the house and when I got up to get him, he was GONE. I panicked and my husband called me inside. He'd been out front smoking and there was Yogi, lying on the welcome mat at the front door. Scared the crap out of me because he was TINY. He apparently squeezed between the last board of the fence that connects to the house. Scariest thing to happen so far.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

About a month after we brought our puppy home a piece of bark got stuck between her teeth in the roof of her mouth. She wouldn't stop whining and made movements with her mouth like she was choking her trying to vomit. I was panicked since she was my first dog and only saw the bark when we opened her mouth to have a look. We had to use a toothbrush to flick it out.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

We were in the bush walking Harry and Lola off lead, suddenly saw a wallaby that just took off, before we could even take a step or utter a sound, Harry and Lola were off after it, they were gone for about 2 minutes (a really long time when you don't know where they are). I did panic a bit because they were gone - I couldn't see them, they were in the prey chasing zone and did not respond to our recalls - it was scary, was so glad to see them trotting back like nothing was wrong!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Just a few days ago i chucked a stick down the hill and when Tyson came back he had his mouth open and scraping at his face with his paws. I ran over and pulled part of the stick that was jammed down his throat out, talk about worrying, he was okay though.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Swallow a rib bone whole at 7 weeks. I know, bad mom, but there was 3 of them and I was inexperienced with GSD puppies I had no idea the 3 of them could knock a huge trash can over. 2 vet visits and 3 days later he pooped it out. But he traumatized me.


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

A bee nest at 5 months and then got hit by a porcupine at 7 months. :blush: It was absolutely horrific to see that happen to her and now she avoids both creatures. She still won't go back into that same area where the porcupine got her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy was about 4months old. my husband had her w/ him in the front yard working on our front beds. When I turned onto our street the first thing I saw was Daisy in the middle of the road. I stopped grabbed her and put in he truck w/ me. I thought I was going to have a heart attack. hubby was frantically trying to find her when I asked where she was then she popped her head through the window and he saw her.
Lucky= The first time he tried to come down our basement stairs he just jumped from the top step over the side. I had visions of e-vets and casts but he was fine.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

Dante:

Sibling throwing ball for Dante. Ball ends up in bed of truck. Dante jumps up, into bed of truck to retrieve ball. As Dante is jumping down from bed of truck one of his rear paws gets stuck between bed and tail gate. He is hanging by rear leg, from truck bed struggling and crying while sibling is panicking using commands that I NEVER use to try to get Dante to stop. I come out wondering WTH is going on and use his 'still' command. He stops, lays relaxed and I can get him released. 


Asher:
Sibling is throwing balls for both dogs; Dante and Asher. (I previously posted this event in Add to.BEWARE:toys) Asher is a ball hog and tries to get both balls into her mouth and 'swallows' one. Long scary visit to emergency hospital and a HUGE amount of LUCK, Asher is ok. 

Lesson apparently to learn : Do not allow sibling to play fetch with dogs. 

Seriously: Make certain others use the correct commands with your animals. And never ever have any toys, especially BALLS that are too small.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I was at work. My daughter and nephew went out to the barn to feed the horses. They took Hondo with them (mistake #1). When they got to the barn the horses came running up, making my daughter and nephew jump for cover (mistake #2). Hondo took off after the horses (mistake #3). Daughter ran out screaming for the dog which made the horses even more excited, which made Hondo even more driven (mistake #4).

Daughter calls me hysterically crying. Says Hondo chased the horses and she thinks he got kicked. He is bleeding from his mouth. (As I am shutting down my computer etc. to rush out) I tell her to calm down and give me details. She said he kept coughing up blood. I work 2.7 miles from my house. So I'm home before Hondo even has a chance to catch his breath from his little adventure. 

He looked and acted totally fine - I opened his mouth...he had bitten his tongue.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Mishka's collar got some ice on it today while we were walking down the road.... It came unfastened while she was running in the snow.... Thankfully we have been working on her recall... So she immediately came back to us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Can't decide between Stosh 
1) jumping into a dry creek bed where a wild hog was hiding her babies
2) chasing deer into the woods and being gone for 3 hours. My husband found him on a road to an oil lease- Stosh obviously had panicked and just kept running and running instead of turning back for home. He sure was glad to see our truck and he's never done that again.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My pup got her toes caught in the threshold of her wire crate as she was jumping out of my vehicle and screamed and had her leg hung up behind her.

Words can't describe how awful I felt. I know you aren't supposed to coddle them when stuff like that happens, but I felt so bad I was close to tears and hugging her and apologizing, I felt so bad that her little paw was hurting. The worst part was she was acting like I did it to her and acting totally submissive, I guess because I was standing so close, she thought I did it.  I think that almost completely broke my heart.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

We had just gotten Hildy a new collar, then got invited to a Patriots game (we're both huge fans ) so I walked her once in it, we left for the game at about 1PM, and got home from the game at midnight. I put the collar on Hildy and attached the leash; something felt wrong so I had my DH double-check it and he said it was fine. Out the door we go; we got about 150 feet and all of a sudden the collar just popped off  I called Hildy and she came - BUT - she must've thought it was a game as I was kneeling to get her collar and leash, so she darted to me, then darted away, darted back to me, then darted away..... luckily I had chicken in my pocket, I pulled it out and she came sprinting and ate it out of my hand - BUT! the collar would not re-fasten!!! As I said, we had just gotten home from a game and my cell battery was dead so I couldn't call my husband.... I had to carry her (at the time she was about 77lb and I am around 125) home. (She doesn't have a strong/reliable "look at me" / heel if another dog is around.) 

I was so relieved when I got her back in the door, I was crying. That incident shaved at least five years off my life expectancy.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Last year she got out the back yard and chased a car toward a highway


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Dia did a backflip out of a shopping cart onto concrete and cried bloody murder. She was only 3-4 months at the time and i thought she broke her spine.. Petsmart employees run outside and check to see what happened. Dia hops off and runs for their attention... I was so angry with that stunt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My dog is a born jumper..when she was a few months old she did a half pike with a twist and took some serious air off the deck...landed on her side, didn't move a muscle, evaluated the situation, got on her feet and away she went.......and that was before she ate the mushrooms in the backyard....but that's a whole 'nother story for another day.

SuperG


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I always put her in a crate when driving. We were at a rc flying field and I was parked 200 yards away and her crate was down by me. I was leaving and I brought her up to the car and drove her in the backseat for 200 yards to gather my stuff.
She saw a skunk walking across a mowed field and jumped out the window as I was going a few mph! Then I saw the skunk running in slow mo while Apache closed distance! She got him right as he hit the tall grass and I just had to cover my face. You can guess the rest, I washed her in the lake.


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

When the meter guys used to come to read the meter my dog was a little over a year old and he jumped through the screen in the window and chased the man to the next yard. Thankfully nothing bad happened but man I was scared to death!


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I was cleaning my attic one day and the dog came up with me. Because this was no air conditioning I opened the small windows on each side of the house. I wasn't paying attention to what my dog was doing since I was just trying to tidy it up to lay insulation for the upcoming winter. All of the sudden my husband says, "Carla, Hunter is trying to get out the window!" I heard my husband saying it from outside and I turn and he is almost out the window. I try to get to him and he is already on the roof. I climb out on the roof to get him and he falls and I try to get him only for us both to fall to the ground. That is how he fractured his hip. Next thing I know my husband is sitting by us both crying and he tells me he thinks Hunter is dead, I move to touch him and he wakes up and gets up and limps around a bit then comes to lay by me.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Ill give a worst case- a couple decades ago me and some friends had found a teepee in the woods. It was huge with a firepit, we would go there and party. On christmas eve we went there and parked at the bowling alley, my buddys pit mix jumped out and ran into the street. We all watched in slow mo as he ran out and got run over! It was horrible and by the time we got to a vet he had to be put down. If your dog doesnt have a 1000% recall dont let it offleash near roads.


----------



## gavykat (May 6, 2014)

Khaleesi and I were walking in a section of a greenbelt that is off leash. There is a part that is a narrow trail along a river. On one side is a rock wall, and the other side of the trail has a drop down to a river. It had rained and there was a puddle on the trail. Khaleesi was making mad dashes back and forth through the puddle. One time she ran up too close to the edge and she was so muddy that when she tried to stop, her feet slipped and she slid right over the edge!! My heart stopped! I ran and looked over the edge and she had landed about three feet down and was caught between the rock wall and a tree. She was fine and just looked annoyed to be stuck, but I was a hot mess.


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

While walking by beagle mix from my porch 3 feet to my car on leash, a full grown Rottweiler came charging from around the side of my house towards the back out us. I madly shoved by 30 lb dog into the car and felt the rott hit the back of me. I was trying to scramble into the driver's seat while hearing this dog snarl only for by dog to leap onto it and latch onto it's ear. 

This 90lb dog screamed and backed off, butt tucked under into the yard. I've since moved from that home but I'm always weary of stray dogs now.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

They've never done anything to make me worry about them, but my sister, her husband and their 2 kids came to visit last summer and they're afraid of dogs; idk why :/. Anyways, I took Charlie on a leash gave him a toy and let her kids get close, but I didn't let them close enough to touch him. Everything was good for about 4 minutes, then Charlie randomly pounced and started barking at my niece. It made her cry (4 years old) and shook her up for a day or 2. I'm not sure why he did that but it didn't look aggressive to me. He does that to everyone who comes over.


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

We had a jailbreak a couple of days ago. We're replacing the fence. Pup was lollygagging in the yard with us. I lost sight of her for literally a minute, then heard a commotion from next door. Apparently she had decided to go pay the neighbors a visit (might have had something to do with them grilling delicious hamburgers  Should have been fine, since she's pretty well-behaved and friendly. Except that the neighbor is deathly afraid of dogs. Had lots of apologizing to do, brought over some chocolates, etc. Until we finish the fence, her free range privileges have been revoked.


----------

